# WI Meet up???!!!



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok? This is odd...NO ONE...I repeat...NO ONE wants to meet up? hmm...sounds fishy to me.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd love to meet up but I don't think I am ANYWHERE near anyone else but I guess I could always drive . The husband and I love roadtrips ecspecially in nice weather plus in good weather Libby loves to ride (while buckled) in the Jeep!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think I am near anyone either. I could drive a little bit but with the cost of gas I am sticking close to home a lot :-(


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, where is everyone at?? 

We are in the Mauston area (know where that is?) but we are from Kenosha. We drive all over teh place though since there is NOTHING to do where we live.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm north and west about 10 miles from Stratford, which is north of Marshfield.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We are very close to Madison and would love to meet others.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Madison and Kenosha make me happy! I'd come! Though I'm from IL! WI is a big state and I totally get the not wanting to drive too far with gas prices such as they are....plus if it's too far, you end up needing to stay over night somewhere and that can be too much.

Let me know if you decide to do something in the southern part of the state.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

norabrown said:


> Madison and Kenosha make me happy! I'd come! Though I'm from IL! WI is a big state and I totally get the not wanting to drive too far with gas prices such as they are....plus if it's too far, you end up needing to stay over night somewhere and that can be too much.
> 
> Let me know if you decide to do something in the southern part of the state.



Kenosha and Northern IL work for me too! We are from that area and we are down there at least once a month for a weekend. We stay at my parents and while DH is playing GI Joe, Libby and I are always bored looking for something to do! 

Last weekend I tried so hard to find a dog park we could go to but they all charged a TON of money so I took Libby down to the beach by my parents house and she had her first tast of Lake Michigan!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> Kenosha and Northern IL work for me too! We are from that area and we are down there at least once a month for a weekend. We stay at my parents and while DH is playing GI Joe, Libby and I are always bored looking for something to do!
> 
> Last weekend I tried so hard to find a dog park we could go to but they all charged a TON of money so I took Libby down to the beach by my parents house and she had her first tast of Lake Michigan!


Do you know if the zoo in Racine is still there? Years ago when my kids were little (like 22 years ago) we used to go there regularly and then picnic on the beach.

So did Libby enjoy lake Michigan?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

If this get finalized, could someone PM me? I get in here several days in a row and then only get to pop in and read a little bit for weeks. I don't want to miss the announcement.

So please let me know if something gets planned.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

norabrown said:


> Do you know if the zoo in Racine is still there? Years ago when my kids were little (like 22 years ago) we used to go there regularly and then picnic on the beach.
> 
> So did Libby enjoy lake Michigan?


I believe the Zoo is still there although it doesn't have the greatest reputation. About 3 years ago when I was still in College, a few people I went to school with worked at the Zoo so I know it was still around then. DH has been/was a Kenosha resident for his first 26 years and I lived in Buffalo Grove, IL for the first 21 years of my life and then 2.5 in Kenosha and now 1 up here. 

And Libby LOVED Lake Michigan. Last summer she didn't care for water and she was nervous at first this time but once a wave splashed her it was on. We were both soaked because everytime she jumped in the water, she then jumped on me! The water wasn't too bad either so that was a plus. She was on her leash and she couldn't go very far but next time we go I think we're going to bring her 20ft lead and let her play some more!


----------

